# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  960 φωτογραφίες καρδερίνας ... σε μια ιστοσελιδα !!!!

## jk21

http://flickeflu.com/groups/724417@N24


φτιαξτε καφε και  θαυμαστε για κανενα 4ωρο ..... και βαλε !

----------


## vag21

τριπλο ελληνικο. :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

τις κατεβασε η ακομα περιμενεις; σε ποιο καφε εισαι τωρα;

----------


## vikitaspaw

πολυ ομορφες ευχαριστουμε! Εγω ολοκληρη κανατα φραπε κατεβασα κ ακομα τπτ...με τοσο καφε δε θα με παιρνει ο υπνος το βραδυ, οποτε θα δω κ τις υπολοιπες!! Χαχα...σ ευχαριστουμε πραγματικα υπεροχες!

----------


## vag21

απλα υπεροχες.

----------


## nicktzad

Ωπω πω πω πω πω ....! ! ! ! !  μας εφτιαξες Δημητρακη ! ! ! !  "γιναμε "  αποψε!!! αντε σε αφηνω τωρα να θαυμασω για κανα 12ωρο!!!!!    :Character0051:

----------


## nicktzad

τι γινετε εδω ρε παιδια???? εχω παθει πλακα!!!
θελω καρδερινα ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑΑ!!!! ....ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑ.....!!!! εχει κανενας καμια περισια ??? χαχαχαχα!!! ειναι και πανακριβες οι σκασμενες...!!!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

*ΟΜΩΡΦΑΝΤΡΑΜΟΥ*

----------


## daras

καποιες φωτογραφιες ειναι πραγματικα διαμαντια! ( τα πουλια εννοειται.. ) μπραβο στους φωτογραφους.

----------


## johnrider

το μαναρι μου.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ προσεχε γιατι ο ΝΙΚΟΣ ζητα να του χαρισουν παραπανω και μαλλον θα το λαβει ως προταση !!!   :winky:

----------


## jk21

χορτασατε; αν οχι παρτε και μια ακομα   

http://www.flickriver.com/photos/tag...o/interesting/

----------


## mitsman

ασε... τωρα θα βγαζουμε τις δικες μας!!! χα χα χα

----------


## jk21

και μια μονη της που κανει για 1000

----------


## johnrider

XXX :Confused0053:

----------


## axileas_v

Φανταστικές φοτωγραφίες. Απλά υπέροχες... ::

----------


## jk21

παρτε και αυτο να τρελαθειτε και να χαζευεται με τις ωρες 
τελεια αναλυση 

http://www.flickr.com/groups/chardonneret/

----------


## Gardelius

Άλλη μια ακόμα ωραία σελίδα που βρήκα τυχαία.

http://www.hlasek.com/carduelis_carduelis.html

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## johnrider



----------

